# Aires near Chamonix



## 95524 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am travelling to Italy in July and would like to stop in a Aires near Mont Blanc Tunnel. Any suggestions on where and directions please.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

PaulSue said:


> I am travelling to Italy in July and would like to stop in a Aires near Mont Blanc Tunnel. Any suggestions on where and directions please.


Hi,

according to my French guide there is an Aire directly in Chamonix, on "Parking du Grépon". It is supposed to charge 5 EUR per 24 hours. There are, however, contradictory reports about the availability of the service point.

Another aire with service point is directly at the tunnel entrance. However this is probably not suitable for an overnight stay.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Back at Easter we stopped at the Chamonix aire and it was not at all nice. The next day we drove further up the valley and stopped for a night in the skiing car park (not very level) at le Tour near Argentiere. Public toilets but no services.
There is a lot of space for overnighting at les Gets by the ski lift at the South end of the village, and I think there is a motorhome service point near by.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paulsue

We stayed at the Chamonix aire last week and it's true there were one or two residents that might be considered "unconventional" (see photo, the grey van inhabitants were in fact a group of English youngsters doing no-one any harm). We had no problems here and there were several other UK vans using the site without problem. It is a huge site and very conveniently placed within easy walking distance of Chamonix. When we were there the facilities were free because the barriers were under repair but I think it is usually 5 euro for 24 hrs. All the facilities were working OK last week. To get there simply go over the roundabout at the Mont Blanc tunnel entrance and the aire is to the right at the next roundabout. Chamonix is a super place and well worth a day's stopover, take the rack railway up to the glacier - stunning.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

PaulSue

Are you just looking for an overnighter before you go through the tunnel or will you be staying in Chamonix for a couple of days.

If the latter we have just returned from from a trip that included Chamonix *See Here*.

We used Les Rosieres campsite. On the eastern edge and within walking distance of the centre and very nice views. I am not at home at the moment so do not have their URL. If you want it let me know

HTH

bob


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi PaulSue, 
I don't know if this will help but if you are looking for an overnight stop only, when we were in Chamonix 26th/27th March we found that the Aires de service, which is actually only a "machine" on the main road was out of order. I think it may be operational again. We couldn't actually find any suitable sites either at that time so ended up parking in the "coach park" which is on the road out of Chamonix towards Argentiere. This coach park was crammed full of French and Italian vans, some of which left the parking area for no more than a couple hours, then returned to spent the night. We stayed for two nights then moved on to find better snow conditions. I don't know what this area is like during the summer season, but if you are really stuck for a place to overnight it may fit the bill. Most of the coaches don't start to arrive until after 8am.


----------



## petal (May 1, 2005)

it may be of interest for you to know that the new Champion supermarket down the valley in Passy, near Sallanches, has an Aire.......we found this quite by accident in April when we were in the area and needed to buy some things.............seems to be free as well


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just to say the Chamonix Parking is ok even though there were some unusual MH, it was free when we wetn because they were updating their machines. I believe now though they are chargine 10€ a night. Guess they are trying to get rid of the unusual MH :wink:


----------

